# Thanksgiving



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

I'd like to wish all that utilize M.I.M.B. a very Happy Thanksgiving especially those in service of our country either at home or abroad. You can rest assured that this veteran and his family appreciate your sacrifice and hard work to allow us this great holiday. That said, I woke up this morning at 4:20 and my holiday is off to a great start...half the kitchen has no power (this includes the electrionc gas stove, toaster oven and 1 of my refrigerators). Since I had to leave for work, I temporarily plugged the refrige up with an extension cord to a working receptacle across the way. I'll find the problem when I get off work this evening. Happy Thanksgiving all!!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

happy 420 

i'll be chowing down on deep fried turkey again this year!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving MIMB Brothers and Sisters!!


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Happy thanksgiving y'all. I hope I can take down a deer this year. Luck ain't so good this year.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Happy thanksgiving to all and safe traveling.:unitedstates:


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving to all my US buddies


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

It's 1:15 am here in iraq! 

*happy thanksgiving!!*


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone.. Time for some FRIED TURKEY !!!! I shoot mine up with hooters wing sauce before I fry em', good chit !!!!!


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

Happy Thankagiving to all. Enjoy, and most of all, be safe!


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

happy thanksgiving to all MIMB


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Happy thanksgiving... I will be frying a couple of turkeys today!!!


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving to all


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

happy thanksgiving to all expecally those serving our country that are not home


----------



## No Plugs (Mar 1, 2010)

Happy Turkey day everybody, and driller, thanks for your service. If you are ever in Atlanta, beers and dinner are on me.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Happy Belated Thanksgiving!! (Been away from the PC a few days!)


----------

